# Hello :)



## Mary L (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi, my name is... Mary.
I registered with Talk about marriage to hopefully get some help, advice... guidance.
I've been married 30 years, to who I thought was my best friend.
I entered this marriage broken and with a lot of past hurts. As I have healed, and continue to heal, I start seeing areas that have always been there. Areas that have created huge family issues. I am or was in no way perfect and I will never think the issues we have are solely my spouses.
I don't have away to counsel as of now, and I need help. I am either crazy or things are very out of balance.
I hope to find some great advice and maybe even share some!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

We are here for you, @Mary L


----------

